# Kernel upgrade and "make menuconfig"

## doulos447

I'm fairly new to Gentoo (and Linux in general for that matter). Learning tons but still pretty much a n00b so please forgive if this seems like a stupid question:

I recently upgraded the kernel 2.6.13 from R3 to R5. It was my first kernel upgrade. seemed to go well. I updated the symlink and changed the grub.conf file. All in all, it went fine. 

However I notice one small issue. Whenever I recompile the modules in the kernel using the "make menuconfig" command, the old kernel (2.6.13-gentoo-r3) shows up at the top of the initial configuration screen. Also the path under /lib/modules still refers to the old rather than the newer R5. Am I missing something? I followed the "Gentoo Linux kernel Upgrade Guide" to the letter, or at least I think I did. This may not be a real issue and may not cause any problems, but I dunno. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks

D.

----------

## anello

type uname -r to see which kernel you are using.

Did you compile a new kernel at all? Or did you just get newer sources?

----------

## TheWitePony

Sounds like you might have missed something. The name of the new kernel should be printed at the top of the config screen. Double check that your system link does in fact point to the correct kernel.

Here I'm using 2.6.14

```

albert@wvd32791rh ~ $ ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 12 Oct 31 09:39 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.14

```

----------

## doulos447

Interesting. It does show the old kernel when I do a uname -r. 

Thanks! Let me backtrack to see what I missed. The symlink does point to the new Kernel (ie /usr/src/linux now points to R5). 

D.

----------

## TheWitePony

One thing to remeber to do, which is very easy to forget, is to  copy the bzImage to /boot after you finish compiling the kernel. I've forgetten this myself more than a few times.

----------

## Aysen

 *doulos447 wrote:*   

> I recently upgraded the kernel 2.6.13 from R3 to R5. It was my first kernel upgrade. seemed to go well. I updated the symlink and changed the grub.conf file. All in all, it went fine.

 

I'm not sure if I understand right, but... did you, by any chance, change the symlink AFTER compiling the kernel?

Please don't feel offended if you did it right, that's just my guess.

----------

## doulos447

Not offended at all! Actually, I don't remember, honestly.  

D.

----------

## Aysen

 *doulos447 wrote:*   

> Not offended at all! Actually, I don't remember, honestly.  
> 
> D.

 

Well, if you don't remember then maybe you should try recompiling kernel again, but make sure that you change the symlink before that. Otherwise you always recompile the old kernel   :Wink: 

----------

## doulos447

That very well could have been the problem. I'll try that as soon as I can. Thanks Aysen!

----------

## Aysen

You're welcome  :Smile: 

I hope it solves the problem.

----------

## Karl-Franz

If you have your /boot mounted and run a 

```
make install
```

 after the make, and make modules and whatever, the new kernel will automatically be installed and your latest kernel will be named something like bzImage.old. Setting your bootloader up with this will save you some time.

----------

